# wooden window restoration



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Coming from mostly vinyl window experience it's rare for me to find someone looking for wooden window restoration. 

I want to use bin after stripping like kitchen cabs but I feel it's too brittle to withstand the humidity and temperature changes of windows. 

I'm leaning towards oil or a waterborne bonding primer like stix or uma.

If refinishing interior sides only I feel a long oil isn't necessary. 

I don't know if I trust waterborne bonders after stripping finishes. Just like stripping wallpaper you can spend a long time cleaning and still miss a spot. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I use coverstain on interior windows, if they've been stripped.

I feel that you almost need to use oil all the way to prevent sticking, but Breakthrough and some other acrylics may work as well. I just haven't ever used them on a full restoration.

I used some Pitt-Tech DTM on the exterior of my windows, which seems to be holding up so far. It has a pretty hard cure, but it takes some time to get there.


----------

